# Assassin snails laying TONS of eggs!



## Casperhito (May 2, 2012)

The giant rams horns also have laid 2 batches of eggs. The bladder snails are disappearing and being replaced by Snell rams horns. Luckily those are a five of the assassin snails. For some reason they haven't touched the MTS but I like those guys. There are literally dozens of assassin eggs all over the filter and even more in the roots of the java fern. Anyone know how long till they hatch? The oldest eggs are 3 weeks old. 

Sent using voodoo through my phone to your retinas.


----------



## Crob5965 (Aug 25, 2012)

Casperhito said:


> The giant rams horns also have laid 2 batches of eggs. The bladder snails are disappearing and being replaced by Snell rams horns. Luckily those are a five of the assassin snails. For some reason they haven't touched the MTS but I like those guys. There are literally dozens of assassin eggs all over the filter and even more in the roots of the java fern. Anyone know how long till they hatch? The oldest eggs are 3 weeks old.
> 
> Sent using voodoo through my phone to your retinas.


couldn't tell you how long the eggs take to hatch but if your looking to get rid of some when they do I'm always looking for a couple more assassins


----------



## Crob5965 (Aug 25, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=110623 

I found this Forum might find your answer there


----------



## Casperhito (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I will let ya know when I have too many. 

Sent using voodoo through my phone to your retinas.


----------



## Casperhito (May 2, 2012)

Here are some of the Assassin eggs laid on the filter. Also here is a clump of Giant Ramshorn eggs. 

Sent using voodoo through my phone to your retinas.


----------



## Crob5965 (Aug 25, 2012)

Casperhito said:


> Thanks for the link. I will let ya know when I have too many.
> 
> Sent using voodoo through my phone to your retinas.


Sounds good I hope to be hearing from you soon


----------



## Casperhito (May 2, 2012)

Just noticed around 8 more eggs on the heater clip and rubber end. Also found another clump of GRH eggs. Plus the MTS are breeding prolifically. Gonna have to do a snail RAOK in the near future. 

Sent using voodoo through my phone to your retinas.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

Casperhito said:


> Just noticed around 8 more eggs on the heater clip and rubber end. Also found another clump of GRH eggs. Plus the MTS are breeding prolifically. Gonna have to do a snail RAOK in the near future.
> 
> Sent using voodoo through my phone to your retinas.


i notice assassin lay egg pretty much all the time in my tank...

got tons of baby assassin now almost to a good size..1/8-1/4"....some are a bit smaller...they growing fast

the eggs will hatch but you won't see any baby until they grow a bit


----------



## Crob5965 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just did some research on it seeing as you sparked my interest and found 6-10 eggs on my italian Vals where my assassin always burrows down during the day 
My tank is set to 84-86 I think they have been there for a week or 2 just didnt know what they were


----------



## Crob5965 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just did some research on it seeing as you sparked my interest and found 6-10 eggs on my italian Vals where my assassin always burrows down during the day 
My tank is set to 84-86 I think they have been there for a week or 2 just didnt know what they were


----------



## Casperhito (May 2, 2012)

Awesome! My tank is at 76° and have eggs from 3 weeks and 2 weeks ago. It will be interesting to see if temp affects hatching times. 

Sent using voodoo through my phone to your retinas.


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah I started out with 5 assassins now I can count 63. That isn't including the ones buried in the sand. Once you run out of live food they'll stop laying eggs, or at least mine did. I have another tank full of mts, once I set up my 29 gallon and move the assassins and shrimp over there I'll start feeding them again.


----------



## Crob5965 (Aug 25, 2012)

i'm interested to see what happens I have to break down my tanks in January to move to the East coast hopefully they will hatch by then


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

yeah i wouldnt be sending any of the giant rams horn snails or eggs they are illegal to cross state lines (columbian rams horn)


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

MY experience is that they take months to hatch.

I bought a pair of them last September and within days I had dozens of eggs. It's only recently that the eggs have been disappearing. I've seen a few empty egg sacs too. I have yet to see any baby snails though.


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a fairly large assassin snail bloom. Tons and tons of empty non-assassin snail shells means they did their job. But now they're becoming the pest! Lol. My gf says they're constantly ontop of each other.

I hear they can go for a decent amount though?


----------



## ownedbycats (Nov 27, 2012)

I was given one assassin snail, and it must have been a pregnant female, because within a month (approx.) of getting it, I saw the first pinhead sized baby. Now I have at least a dozen 1/8-1/4" assassin snails. I find the really tiny babies blend with the sand and are nearly impossible to see unless they sit on a white rock or light green leaf. Also, I no longer have a pond snail problem and am actually thinking of importing some to keep the assassins fed.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Will a pond snail problem turn into an assassin snail problem?


----------



## Crob5965 (Aug 25, 2012)

concepts88 said:


> Will a pond snail problem turn into an assassin snail problem?


I dont think they breed in the numbers that pond snails do but I'm sure if you dont do population control they could over a long period but you'd have to completely neglect you tank I think


----------



## Casperhito (May 2, 2012)

From what I heard they won't. From most accounts online it seems they stop mating when the food supply runs low. The local PetSmart their tanks are riddled with MTS. I swing by once a month to pick up snails. One of the girls always has a bag ready for me. Think the girl likes me, she always chats me up and knows when I come in and expectantly having the snails ready. She is really cute but 10 years younger lol.

Sent using voodoo through my phone to your retinas.


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

> From most accounts online it seems they stop mating when the food supply runs low.


+1 To that, mine completely stopped mating now that there isn't any live food around. They all maul the wafers I toss in there since it has some protein in it, but no eggs since there are no live feeder snails.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

This is an encouraging thread! I put 8 assassins into a smorgasbord situation months ago and have not noticed any new assassins. I do see a number of empty pond snail shells though, so hopefully I can export some assassins soon to another tank. It would be nice to have the no fresh food problem!


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Tom if you ever need more Assassins let me know I've got plenty.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm posting here because I think my assassins are also laying eggs.

So I recently re-did my tank, and I've been adding plants and such. It's only been up and running with plants for 2 weeks. I noticed some MTS hitch hikers about a week ago made in with some of the plants I got. I really don't have a big interest in them, so I threw in my two assassin snails. 

Two days ago I saw snail eggs on my vals. I removed them, and now today I saw them again. This time I took pics before removal. Are these from my assasin snails? The only MTS in there are very tiny, and I can't see how one would lay an egg sac 10x its size, so I gotta think it's my assasins. 

Are they even snail eggs? :confused1:


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Here is what my assassin eggs looked like...








Those are probably ramshorn eggs I believe.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

That's why I'm confused. They don't look like the pics of assassin eggs I've seen. It's only a 12 gallon tank though, and the only snails I've seen are tiny MTS. I think it'd see other ones. There isn't much space to hide. How big do they need to be to leave an egg sac like that? I'll start my own thread instead of highjacking this one.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Ah HA! My two assassin snails are laying eggs now! They are quite different than the pond snail eggs I posted earlier. I've found 6 eggs total 

There are 3 here (2 in the lower 1/3 of the pic and 1 in the upper 1/3 of the pic):










And there are 3 here (all 3 right in the middle in a line from left to right, with the middle one just above the blurry shrimp tail)










I'll be leaving these alone.


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

You guys have me wondering now......gonna have to check my tank when I get home. I have 5 assassins in my 10 gallon (had like 300 mts!). MTS are still having babies, but are in much better control now. I have seen the assassins doing the McNasty, but never checked for eggs.


----------

